# [D2G] AOKP User thread



## Tommino (May 8, 2012)

Just to:
write down all basic infos (every contribution is appreciated)
keep dev thread as clean as possible
*Basic infos:*
Dev thread link: http://rootzwiki.com...unofficial-615/
Repository link: http://synibox.info/...ngelx/D2G/AOKP/
Last version:
System: ICS 4.0.4
ROM: AOKP build 39

AOKP FAQ: http://rootzwiki.com...21575-aokp-faq/
AOKP Release list: http://aokp.co/index.php/releases

*Before flashing, you need to know that:*
Angel usually updates release with Milestone or in presence of relevant improvement/bug fixes, don't bother updating on single build please 
SIM PIN is not supported, remove it before flashing
something is still buggy/not working due to D2G:
Netflix
Google Chrome
Adobe Flash
HW Acceleration (may be cause of the above)
MMS

also see bug list of AOKP, eg:
manual WiFi SSID set bugged


*How-To's:*
*Fresh Install*
Be on a Gingerbread kernel
Download rom zip from below and the latest official Gapps from goo.im/gapp
Boot into Clockwork Recovery (see http://www.droidforu...k-tutorial.html)
Wipe Data/Factory Reset (format system as well if on a rom with bootmenu)
Flash the rom zip then flash Gapps in the same recovery session
Reboot and enjoy AOKP

*Update from previous version*
Boot into Clockwork Recovery
Wipe Cache (no need to wipe dalvik cache separately, it is in /cache)
Flash Rom zip then Gapps zip from goo.im/gapp
Reboot

*Test mode*
Dial *#*#4636#*#*

*Enable GSM (good also on CM9)* (credits to Gasai Yuno)
Enable Airplane mode.
Head to notification widget settings. (ROM Control -> under Status Bar -> Disposition -> Activate fast settings)
Enable the mobile data toggle.
Open the notification pulldown and long tap the mobile data toggle.
Mobile network options menu appears.
Repeat choosing mobile network type until you see that it shows as "GSM/WCDMA" in the menu, not in the selector that opens (selector items are named wrong).
Once it's set to GSM/WCDMA, disable Airplane mode.
If it Force Close (FC) don't worry, now GSM is set
*DON'T SET "Use 2G Networks only"*

*Enable data on GSM (tips)*
my provider when setting APN type refers to use "internet": for me using "internet" no data will come up, use "default" instead

*Download MMS on GSM (tips)*
Delete internet APN, so only the MMS APN is present. Mobile data needs to be enabled (credits to eMWu)


*Other useful things*
*SBF *(credit to The DROID Wiki)
Charge the battery. _This is important: you don't want the phone die during the flashing process, as there is no way to charge the phone using the supplied charger once you can't boot into the OS._
Start RSDLite. Choose the image by pressing the button labelled "&#8230;" next to the _Filename_ box. Once the image is loaded (which takes a few seconds and the program stops responding to user for that short while), the _File Properties_ will display information related to the image file you loaded.
Boot the phone into SBF loader:
Power down the phone.
Slide the keyboard out.
Press and hold the up arrow (↑) key.
Press the lock/power button.
Once the SBF loader screen pops up, release the up arrow key.

The screen will show:
Bootloader
D0.11

Battery OK
OK to Program
Connect USB
Data Cable
Connect the phone to your PC. It should appear in RSDLite window's bottom section. There will be no information displayed about the model and IMEI/MEID of the device.
Press _Start_ in RSDLite. The flashing process will begin.
_Note:_ Under certain circumstances (especially when using Windows Vista and Windows 7) there might be a problem with not all device drivers being installed correctly. In such case, the flashing process will abort, and your phone won't be able to boot normally. RSDLite shows the following error message:
Error switching phone to BP Pass through mode

To get around this issue, once you get a _Device driver could not be installed_ message from Windows, don't close RSDLite nor power off the phone. Start Motorola Driver Installer once again, and let it finish. Then if RSDLite didn't timeout yet, head to Device Manager, find the _Unknown device_, and in its properties' _Driver_ tab click _Update driver&#8230;_. It should now install normally. If RSDLite timed out and you got an error from it, just repeat the SBF process. The driver should now be present, and the flashing process will finish normally.

Once the flashing process is complete, RSDLite will tell you to "power the phone up manually". In most cases you won't be able to do this straight as instructed: the phone will be bootlooping. Take the battery out, and then place it back in. Press the lock/power button: the phone should boot normally.
Close RSDLite. Disregard the warning about flashing not being completed since your phone has already booted into Android.
In case you still get bootloops after pulling the battery, refer to Android Recovery.
Perform a Wipe Data after battery pull, it should work


Any other?


----------



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

On GSM for MMS downloading to work I need to delete my internet APN, so only the MMS APN is present. And of course mobile data needs to be enabled.


----------



## ftfylol (Dec 12, 2011)

How is the battery life on this rom compared to CM9?


----------



## Tommino (May 8, 2012)

dunno haven't tried CM9 yet, can say that on this I go through 1day without charging and I still get 30-40%


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Tommino: You have won several internets with this thread.


----------



## Tommino (May 8, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Tommino (May 8, 2012)

"the device does not have a real primary external storage..."

so I can't move apps to sd
any hints?


----------



## richard-tx (Feb 17, 2014)

It appears that synibox.info is dead and gone.

Is there any other repository?


----------

